
Ask HN: Why Tinder is so terrible of an app? - tekkk
As a somewhat recent user of Tinder I can&#x27;t help but wonder how extremely popular app like Tinder can be so badly made? I use Android so I can&#x27;t speak for iOS but it feels like it was built hastily by bunch of junior developers with complete lack of regard for quality.<p>Okey some UI mistakes here and there sure, not a big deal. However for an app like Tinder I&#x27;d assume that there was a throughout testing for errors due to internationalization. In my language at least there is one glaring error in the spelling or at least it reads very weirdly.<p>But what really bothers me and contributed me to submit this question is that I recently or well I think it has been ongoing for a while is a bug that stops me from changing my personal information. Like really, this is the level of quality I can expect? Contacting the customer support was no help either and they haven&#x27;t responded in 3 working days since I last sent an email.<p>I am astonished and wonder what could have led to this, is there a serious lack of experienced developers in the team? Is the culture terrible inside Tinder? No one admits mistakes and there is a lot of defensive coding? I&#x27;d love to hear from someone who knows the inner workings of Tinder and why its current state is what it is.
======
rajacombinator
One company owns all the main dating apps. That plus the dynamics of the
dating market means they don’t have to compete much, and instead focus on
monetizing. They definitely don’t have to compete on tech, it’s pretty
irrelevant in the dating market.

------
yasbhagchandani
I totally agree, I am also android user and its terrible. I cannot update my
profile and I have sent them screenshots of issues many times but their
replies are unclear and unhelpful, so I got fed up with it and uninstalled the
app.

~~~
hwaaron
can you send me an email at aaron.he@gotinder.com regarding the bug? thanks

------
hwaaron
can you shoot me an email at aaron.he@gotinder.com?

